# id this serra



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...st=0&p=1067679&

what do you think the serra is? i realy dont think its a rhom


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

WARNING sh*t PICS


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

I suck at this but ill guess its a Serrasalmus compressus


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

probually compressus, looks like a nice one to.

Better pictures would determine, guess it could be sanchezi also, but im, leaning compressus way.

Sweet one to, I had a really nice spotted one like that before.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Get some better pics and a confirm from frank.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

check out my new topic with better pics


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

close topic please


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

compressus


----------

